# Ipswich



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm moving to Ipswich (from Clifton, Bristol) in a few weeks. While I've been living in Bristol, I've been spoilt with extremely good coffee and spoken to Baristas who really know their stuff. I'm not hopeful but, does anybody know if there any decent places for coffee in Ipswich?


----------



## SoleBay (Aug 28, 2017)

If you take a trip up to woodbridge and visit Fire station coffee roasters they do a decent cup, cracking bakery next door as well (owned by same family) and havent tried it myself but heard good things about applaud coffee.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

I don't know of anything good in the town itself, but once you head out of Ipswich on the northbound A12 into Woodbridge/Melton area you'll get Bristol quality coffee. My recommendations:

Honey & Harvey (Melton & Woodbridge) Woodbridge is a two minute walk from Fire Station Roasters (Which is very good too as @SoleBayCoffee said) The Melton one is in the new council offices by Melton Train Station.

The Wild Strawberry cafe behind the town hall is good but I don't venture up that way too much, been in there a couple of times. It's sister shop the wild Blackberry Cafe is in a small garden centre on the road to Rendlesham (I think the 65 bus goes up that road) First coffee is another one but its on a Business park a bit off the beaten track of the A12, so you'd have to make a journey there to try it.

Applaud I've not tried, I'll have to pay it a visit if I can find a parking space.

Melton Honey & Harvey is my weekly coffee stop on Tuesdays BTW.


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

Cheers both, does seem a shame I have to travel all the way to Woodbridge though


----------



## Gareth Evans (Oct 4, 2018)

Guat's Up in Bury St. Edmunds is excellent. They use locally roasted Butterworth beans and the coffee is always perfect. It is also worth a trip into Bury, as the shopping is very good (and only 30 minutes down the road!)


----------



## Gareth Evans (Oct 4, 2018)

There is also The Shrubbery Recording Studio in Bury St. Edmunds, which also does excellent coffee in the cafe. The roasting business is how Rich funds the recording studio.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ni!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Ni!
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry




A shrubbery. Not too expensive. ?


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

I think the best place I've found so far in Ipswich is cafe khampal...

I haven't ventured outside town yet, when I get a chance I'll check out some of the recommendations. Thanks for the recommendations


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

khampal said:


> I'm moving to Ipswich (from Clifton, Bristol) in a few weeks. While I've been living in Bristol, I've been spoilt with extremely good coffee and spoken to Baristas who really know their stuff. I'm not hopeful but, does anybody know if there any decent places for coffee in Ipswich?


Hi there,

i live in ipswich and have done since 2013.

If you're looking to buy beans then I highly recommend coffeelink.

But don't go to one of their shops that are dotted about the place, go to the roastery itself which is just off of dales road.

The roaster there is a nice chap who's very passionate about coffee and is always pleased to actually get to speak to someone who shares his passion.

theyve always got some small batches that don't make it onto their website as well, so it's well worth a visit.

ive tried the place in Woodbridge and I prefer coffeelink over the fire station for beans.

The coffeelink recently moved premises and I was privileged to go in and see it being set up


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

/\/\/\ @jumboratty I had to travel to North Suffolk today to organise some new tenants for my house, I took the opportunity to stop off in the town to try Applaud & get some beans from Coffee link on the Neptune quay. Very Reasonable price for 1Kg but I want for a couple of smaller bags instead. Very good price & the Ethiopian Yirgacheffe is fine. Very floral tasting as it said on the bag. If I was picky then I would say there's no roast date on the bag only best before.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Grimley said:


> /\/\/\ @jumboratty I had to travel to North Suffolk today to organise some new tenants for my house, I took the opportunity to stop off in the town to try Applaud & get some beans from Coffee link on the Neptune quay. Very Reasonable price for 1Kg but I want for a couple of smaller bags instead. Very good price & the Ethiopian Yirgacheffe is fine. Very floral tasting as it said on the bag. If I was picky then I would say there's no roast date on the bag only best before.


this is why I only go to the roastery (which is only about 2 miles from my home)

i get to choose from what's been roasted on the day,, and the beans are still warm as he bags them up for me.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> this is why I only go to the roastery (which is only about 2 miles from my home)
> 
> i get to choose from what's been roasted on the day,, and the beans are still warm as he bags them up for me.


I paid them a Visit yesterday. I went for what the roaster recommended. Proof:









I've tried the Burundi despite it not being rested & I'm impressed considering the the price I paid. I had no cash on me so they said give us your email address & we'll invoice you, I paid online later. Considering it was the first time I'd gone there I was flattered that they could trust me to pay later. If that isnt trust I don't know what is. I'll be paying them future visits that's for certain.


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

I've now tried Applaud and it's pretty good, the best in Ipswich I've found so far. They do some excellent cakes. The only issue is that it's so small inside, I usually have to sit outdoors in the wet and cold.


----------

